# color fade leaves 'glow' on edges, how to remove?



## liquidmonkey (Jul 24, 2012)

i have recently discovered the adjustment brush and color fades (some is black and white while a area of focus is in color).
so what i do is this,
pick adjustment brush
turn down the saturation
then 'paint' all the areas i want to be black and white
i also do a bit of overlap with the area i want to remain in color
THEN i use the ALT key (adjustment brush now turns to a '-' (minus)) and remove the black and white areas around the edges of my area of focus.

the problem is that i'm left with a bit of a glow around the object.
is there a technique to avoid this at all?


any help is appreciated


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you have 'auto-mask' turned on? That might be causing some unexpected effects at the edges. If not, maybe a screenshot/sample of what you're seeing?


----------

